# Eggs for Supper?



## giggler (Sep 15, 2019)

Do Y'all eat eggs for Supper?!


It is sooo hot here in Central Texas right now..


This Keyel recipie for Eggs Foo Young, was perfect while watching a football game, and is so quick and easy, did not heat up the House! 



It is also very Tre Elegant, my friends were Very Impressed!



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/egg-foo-young-64520.html


Thank You KL! 



Love , Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 15, 2019)

I sure do!  and Thanks for *Kayelle's* recipe - hadn't come across that one! On my list for "soon must do".


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 15, 2019)

Im not a big egg eater, and my wife has been vegan for the past year or two.  But now with the new " Just Egg".  options, Im planning on doing a " Breakfast for Dinner".  She was actually excited cause she loves breakfast food.  So , Ill make an omelet, some home fries and  other breakfast type stuff .   

Just did an Egg foo young last week with the Just Eggs and was really good.  Now that I know I am capable of doing it, ill give the above recipe a try ( minus the shrimp  ), and look into other egg- like things that I haven't had the opportunity to make in awhile.


----------



## eparys (Sep 15, 2019)

I love eggs every way possible. I grew up having eggs for dinner - especially on Fridays!! One of my favorite meals that my mother made was  simple fried eggs and "jonny cakes"  with butter and maple syrup.  Sadly, my husband is not an egg eater - he will tolerate a scrambled at breakfast but that is it. 



That recipe looks yummy - I might be able to sneak that on in - lol.  Do they come out the thickness of pancakes or are they thicker like a fish cake?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2019)

You know how I feel about eggs (yolks, anyway). We have eggs for dinner from time to time. If you check out the dinner thread from Saturday, you see 3 of us had some egg as part of their dinner. 

Last night we had poached eggs on corned beef hash. On the times we have a frittata or omelets. If carbonara counts, there's that too.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 15, 2019)

Love eggs most anytime.. Poached eggs on buttered toast is my go to comfort dinner choice..

and Egg Foo Yung... Love this but lost my great recipe, somehow..

*Shout out to Kayelle.. That 2010 recipes is just what I need*...  

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Sep 15, 2019)

I often eat breakfast for dinner.   And that usually include eggs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2019)

Sadly, DH is not a fan of eggs, so no quiche or omelettes for dinner here. On the bright side, he's very good at cooking them for breakfast - in fact, he's making me eggs Benedict right now


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 15, 2019)

Funny how one views a statement.  

If someone mentions 'eggs for a meal'  I think of an omelette, scrambled, fried, poached, etc.  The egg has to be the centre of the meal.  A Quiche, although a big ingredient is egg, it is more about what is mixed with the egg, so therefore I don't think of it an "egg dish" per se.

You may serve Deviled Eggs with your meal but it isn't THE meal.  

So a meal with an egg dropped on top, such as the hash dish mentioned, is HASH with an egg.  Not EGG with hash.  
I wouldn't count Carbonara an egg dish nor Cesear Salad, even tho they both have an egg in it.  Muffins and cakes have eggs in them but are not 'egg dishes'. 
Does any of that make sense?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Funny how one views a statement.
> 
> If someone mentions 'eggs for a meal'  I think of an omelette, scrambled, fried, poached, etc.  The egg has to be the centre of the meal.  A Quiche, although a big ingredient is egg, it is more about what is mixed with the egg, so therefore I don't think of it an "egg dish" per se.
> 
> ...



It does.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Funny how one views a statement.
> 
> If someone mentions 'eggs for a meal'  I think of an omelette, scrambled, fried, poached, etc.  The egg has to be the centre of the meal.  A Quiche, although a big ingredient is egg, it is more about what is mixed with the egg, so therefore I don't think of it an "egg dish" per se.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of that, but I think of quiche as an egg dish because eggs are the primary ingredient and you can see and taste them easily. It's like a stuffed omelette in a crust. 

I don't consider carbonara an egg dish, though. There, the pasta is the primary ingredient and the egg is part of the sauce. So for me, it's an egg dish if the eggs are the primary ingredient and you can obviously see them.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks so much for the kind words about this recipe friends!
I was a real newbie when I first posted it in 2010 and we continue to have it for dinner often. Souschef does the cooking for this, and I become his souschef for a change. Winner!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Imagine this.  If my favorite "eggs for supper" dish is soft boiled eggs on toast. The challenges that must be overcome to achieve this simple dish.  Boil and simmer precisely 5.5 minutes.   Rinse under cold water just long enough to handle the eggs.  Juggle without dropping.  Crack and peel without breaking the eggs.  Put back in the hot water pan if the eggs get too cool.  Gently roll them around on a paper towel to dry, again without breaking.   Make hot buttered toast with your free arm.  Place eggs on one slice toast.  Now it's ok to break and let the yolks run out. 

Now imagine why I find it easier to make a quiche or a baked egg casserole.//  Or even egg salad sammies.

AND why I've never attempted to make eggs foo yung.  Well, a couple reasons actually.  The man who owns our favorite Chinese take out recent retired.  Apparently his grandson who took over failed to learn the art of how to properly make eggs foo yung.  What were once high, light and with gravy that was kissed with flavor are now burned on the bottom, often dry and can one actually buy canned sauce,?   It has taken on a weird flavor.  

Dx is out of town this weekend.  Just wait until I let her know about KL's /SousChef's recipe and Cheryl's thoughts and input.  I think we may be back to having eggs foo yung for dinner again.  Bonus.  Our Chinese take out never put shrimp inside, just veggies.   

Thanks  Eric for sharing this recipe secret!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 15, 2019)

I believe that comes under the heading of different strokes for different folks..  

I love cooking poached eggs and don't eat quiche..  

Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2019)

When I was young and my pockets were empty fried egg sandwiches with a squirt of ketchup on white toast were standard fare.

These days it would be upgraded to fried peppers, onions, and eggs or broccoli and eggs, hold the toast.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 15, 2019)

One of my favs is okonomiyaki 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/okonomiyaki-89683.html#post1360193

It doesn't have to be that complicated. That was from back when I got to spend a lot of time playing in the kitchen. Nice thing about it, is good cold too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 15, 2019)

Shakshuka is another one of my favourites. 

Here's a link to a good recipe. I wing mine, but this is close. Except I add more heat.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Shaks...:"0"+eltypedim1:"Recipe"&FORM=SNAPCR&crslsl=0


----------



## Janet H (Sep 17, 2019)

Eggs for dinner is common at my place.  Breakfast is always great but a gussied up egg salad sandwich is also a nice change.

Egg salad on open faced toasted roll
Egg salad rolled in a tortilla (wrap style) - add a slice of ham and some cilantro and lettuce.
Egg salad sandwich with sprouts

and my personal favorite:

Egg salad on toasted wheat with sliced tomatoes, lettuce and pickle chips.  potato chips and carrot sticks on the side....

YUM!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 17, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Eggs for dinner is common at my place.  Breakfast is always great...


Same here.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 19, 2019)

Frittata or Spanish tortilla, with a side of home fries make great dinners.


----------

